# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Журнал Авдия Каллистратова

## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Харе Кришна!
Виджитатма прабху, а вы случайно не знаете кто это: http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/?skip=210 ??? 
Там у него много интересной информации о книгах ББТ и не только...
Большое Спасибо!

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

Всё нашёл - это же вы! http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/714.html  :good:

----------


## vijitatma das

> Всё нашёл - это же вы! http://a-kallistratov.livejournal.com/714.html


Да, это мой журнал. Есть еще аккаунт на Фейсбуке, где я также публикую новости ББТ:
https://www.facebook.com/zigfridblack

----------

